# Milwaukee M-18 disc nut



## cathead (Dec 7, 2020)

On order is an M-18 Milwaukee 4.5 to 5 inch disc grinder coming as a bare tool.  I think it will show up today. 
There is no handle, guard or disc holding nut so I copied one from my Dewalt 4.5 inch disc grinder.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



It took about an hour to make and happy with the result.


----------

